# MTH Saw Mill 30-9122 problem



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I order what was suppose to be a "MINT" MTH 30-9122 on EBAY against my better judgement because it could not be found anywhere else and I wanted it. It arrived in a timely manner and it appeared to be new and unused. But when I tested it for operation, no luck. It took some time but I finally figured out what the problem was: The cord that ran the man and lumber out on the boom was too short due to knots in the wrong place. The boom man got to the end of the boom before the cord was through pulling, making the mechanism slip and stall. Retying the knots fixed it but….

The lumber is delivered just short of dropping into a regular gondola and lands on the base of the saw mill. I just can not get the saw mill close enough to the tracks. So what to do?

Is there a Lionel or MTH flat car, dump car, or gondola that has sides that fold down and stick out beyond the sides of the car to accept the lumber from my saw mill? The car must have couplers that operate on a standard MTH or Lionel Magnetic Uncoupler/Unloader. It must have one side that can manually be lowered and that protrudes out the side of the car. It must be able to accommodate O-31 curves. Any railroad any shape or size is fine.

Anyone got an answer?

Thanks.

LDBennett


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lynn, not much I could find on it. Is there a way o cut the base to gain the needed length? I can't find a picture of the base. Or maybe bending the wire lumber arm? I don't know of a car that would work. From what I read it's an exact copy of the flyer version. Hopefully it isn't a scale thing.


----------



## Pontiac787 (Aug 14, 2011)

If the boards are dropping on the platform I'd say the unit is not working right. Here is the link to the MTH website but there isn't much info in the instructions. http://mthtrains.com/content/30-9122 There must be an adjustment that is needed somewhere. There are a few videos on youtube that show the boards being dropped right into a gondola.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The instructions were missing, um, instructions.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a AF version that I am working on. I am about to order parts. The string length is important. The only other item is the arm underneath. They have to be a certain length and angle. Off hand I would say the string is too short.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

T-Man:

Yes, I understand that the string length is important. Here is the way I got the saw mill:

The roller for the string on the end of the boom closest to the building was not full seated in its slot and not revolving. I seated it in its slot and it now works fine. The string was knotted so that the boom rider reached the end of the boom before the log card reached the end of its travel. That made the mechanism slow and stall (must be a clutch of some kind as it clacked at that point). I lengthened the string by moving the knots at both ends. The boom rider gets to the end and dumps the lumber while the log cart goes to the full end of its travel with little hesitation in any part of the mechanism.

The problem with the boom rider going any farther than it does now is it runs out of track and gets caught on the end of the boom, not to return and the mechanism stalls. I think I got the string as close to the the right length as possible.

There is another problem in that the saw mill is not as close to the tracks as would be desired as the saw mill is on a slight curve of the track. There would be clearance problems with cars on the track if it gets closer than now. I still suspect things are not ideal as the boom dumps the lumber on the base of the saw mill or just barely in front of it.

My solution is a flat car, dump car or other car whose side lays down so that it can catch the lumber and then be manually folded back up to move the car on the layout. A dump car, like the current one available from MTH, can't be made to work as the sides only come down on an operating track section. Remember I said the mill was on a curve and there are no uncoupler/unloader tracks that are curves. I'm not too found of moving the saw mill either. If I can find a flat car I may be able to modify it so the sides fall down manually to catch the lumber. That is what I am after. I thought something like that might already be available with MTH/Lionel magnetic couplers and trucks that allow it to run on O-31 curves (???).

Thank you for your thoughts.

Lynn Bennett


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Under the boom is a push block. It forces the wire to shift and drop. The carriage climbs and the wire hits the push block. It you shorten the block it would delay the wire drop. The only other option is the adjustment of the wire. Maybe a bend upward would also delay the drop.

For a gondola, all I can think of is a wide popsicle stick acting like a funnel and reaching over the side.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

T-Man:

I considered modifying the boom block as you suggested but I'm not sure the boom trolley would actual go any father. And if it did I might re-encounter the over travel stickiness I witnessed when I first powered it up. I also don't want to bend up the wire lumber hanger for fear of getting it all out of wack. The mechanism at least works like it is suppose to. It may be that I can't get the saw mill close enough to the track (??).

I am investigating getting a flat car and modifying it with a side that folds down manually to catch the lumber coming off the boom. I think I'll do that rather than risk modification to the saw mill. I always need more rolling stock.

Thanks for the help,
Lynn Bennett


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a visual. My parts were ordered today. You could add a slide on the platform.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, I am familiar with how it is made and works. I had to figure it out to fix it. But thank for the interest in trying to help with the problem. 

I'm closing in on a flat car I can modify to lay open (add sides that can manually be put down and up so the boards fall on the car extension). 

Lynn Bennett


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Can't wait to se it.

I wipped up this model.


----------

